# RSG - RCP - ? 20202



## Trojan615 (Jul 23, 2019)

Are there any plans for the yearly trip in 2020 ? I know with RSG holding the open the demand may be high and they may not accommodate ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 24, 2019)

Trojan615 said:



			Are there any plans for the yearly trip in 2020 ? I know with RSG holding the open the demand may be high and they may not accommodate ?
		
Click to expand...

RSG will be on mats next year and itâ€™s prob a good time to have a little break


----------



## richart (Jul 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			RSG will be on mats next year and itâ€™s prob a good time to have a little break
		
Click to expand...

 What about Saunton if looking for an alternative ? Two top courses, at good rates, and could even play Royal North Devon. Just a thought and don't want to interfere with organisers plans.


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 25, 2019)

richart said:



			What about Saunton if looking for an alternative ? Two top courses, at good rates, and could even play Royal North Devon. Just a thought and don't want to interfere with organisers plans.

Click to expand...

Let me guess you live somewhere south of Bristol ?ðŸ˜€


----------



## richart (Jul 25, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			Let me guess you live somewhere south of Bristol ?ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Nope, Kent is much closer for me.


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 25, 2019)

I must say that a Sherwood/Holinwell double would be very appealing ðŸ˜†ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 26, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			I must say that a Sherwood/Holinwell double would be very appealing ðŸ˜†ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to stop you organising it then. 

If you build it, they will come...


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 7, 2019)

richart said:



			What about Saunton if looking for an alternative ? Two top courses, at good rates, and could even play Royal North Devon. Just a thought and don't want to interfere with *organisers plans.*

Click to expand...

Do we know if there actually are any plans underway for this?


----------



## DRW (Aug 7, 2019)

I am getting some prices currently for something, will revert back as soon as I have collated them.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 7, 2019)

DRW said:



			I am getting some prices currently for something, will revert back as soon as I have collated them.
		
Click to expand...

That's all I need to know in order to know this:


----------



## DRW (Aug 7, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			That's all I need to know in order to know this:

View attachment 27899

Click to expand...

Scrap that idea from me, basically group bookings are dealt with the same as green fees and it didn't make any difference if I was attending or not. 

Therefore a group would have to pay full green rates, as there are no group bookings reduction available(whether you are 2 people or 30 people). Discounts only available if you stay at one of the hotels(10% discount on green fee).

It is what it is.  I know RSD does offer discounts and offer additional discounts when I attend as part of a group bur Saunton doesn't.

So you would be better to go as a members guest or on a guest day or on one of their opens to access the cheaper rates.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 7, 2019)

DRW said:



			Scrap that idea from me, basically group bookings are dealt with the same as green fees and it didn't make any difference if I was attending or not.

Therefore a group would have to pay full green rates, as there are no group bookings reduction available(whether you are 2 people or 30 people). Discounts only available if you stay at one of the hotels(10% discount on green fee).

It is what it is.  I know RSD does offer discounts and offer additional discounts when I attend as part of a group bur Saunton doesn't.

So you would be better to go as a members guest or on a guest day or on one of their opens to access the cheaper rates.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, that's a shame that they cannot/won't budge on that.


----------



## DRW (Aug 7, 2019)

Just thought I would post up what I was looking at and the information I had received via email/then confirm just now on phone.

I was thinking:-

March Prices..
Friday.......Royal North Devon   Â£40.00 including coffee/bacon rolls and one course meal
Saturday..Saunton West
Sunday.....Saunton East Course   combined price Â£110 per player (could get first 3 guests in at combined price Â£60 per player to reduce prices a bit)



April Prices
Friday...... Royal North Devon   Â£45.00 including coffee/bacon rolls and one course meal
Saturday...Saunton West
Sunday.....Saunton East Course   combined price Â£130 per player (could get first 3 guests in at combined price Â£70 per player to reduce prices a bit)


Food at Saunton for a two course meal is Â£15 per head and a one course meal is Â£9.50  (both include coffee), this is no cheaper than menu prices tbh.

Not sure that there will be any interested at those prices ?, shame as RND came up with a good price. County card people maybe a bit cheaper as well at Saunton, as they do county card rates earlier in the year.

Hopefully the above all makes sense, if there is some interest, may go back to Saunton and try again , as got nothing to lose


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 7, 2019)

DRW said:



			Just thought I would post up what I was looking at and the information I had received via email/then confirm just now on phone.

I was thinking:-

March Prices..
Friday.......Royal North Devon   Â£40.00 including coffee/bacon rolls and one course meal
Saturday..Saunton West
Sunday.....Saunton East Course   combined price Â£110 per player (could get first 3 guests in at combined price Â£60 per player to reduce prices a bit)



April Prices
Friday...... Royal North Devon   Â£45.00 including coffee/bacon rolls and one course meal
Saturday...Saunton West
Sunday.....Saunton East Course   combined price Â£130 per player (could get first 3 guests in at combined price Â£70 per player to reduce prices a bit)


Food at Saunton for a two course meal is Â£15 per head and a one course meal is Â£9.50  (both include coffee), this is no cheaper than menu prices tbh.

Not sure that there will be any interested at those prices ?, shame as RND came up with a good price.

Hopefully the above all makes sense, if there is some interest, may go back to Saunton and try again , as got nothing to lose

Click to expand...

I'd still be interested in any of the above. The flip side with this would be that these courses can be played on the weekend compared to the courses in Kent, so no need to take time of work, besides the Friday then obviously. 

@MendieGK is a member at Burnham and Berrow I believe. Perhaps he could put in a word or 2 and see if any deals could be struck there as it's not to far away from Saunton...


----------



## DRW (Aug 7, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			I'd still be interested in any of the above. The flip side with this would be that these courses can be played on the weekend compared to the courses in Kent, so no need to take time of work, besides the Friday then obviously.

@MendieGK is a member at Burnham and Berrow I believe. Perhaps he could put in a word or 2 and see if any deals could be struck there as it's not to far away from Saunton... 

Click to expand...

Burnham to Saunton is it quite a drive, about 2 hours iirc, as we did a similar drive earlier this year, but Burnham is a cracking course, definitely worth playing if you haven't.


----------

